#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 狼.犬 肢體.語言 概略 希望對大家有所助益~

## Veritas

看到有獸民發文說想知道狗狗(狼狼)的表達
就把我國一做的資料弄一弄貼上來了
狼跟狗語言相近
當然有許多因素
像是幼態持續
哈士奇等幼態持續程度低的狗
和狼的語言是完全共通的
查理斯騎士王獵犬
幼態持續程度最高
表達能力只有兩星期大的程度
後天學習
狼母親看到小狼吠叫時
會輕輕含住他的嘴
教導不可吠叫
在野外
吠叫太突兀
對生存不利(嚇跑獵物之類的)
也可能引來競爭者
他們也會有一些獨特的方言
各地區(族群)都不同

我看著書把表格打下來
(是幾乎一樣 不好意思..稍稍修改而已)
大家可以稍稍參考
直接打內文打1小時(每分鐘約60~100字)
加表格居然打了快20小時..(統整效率極低落..)
還加上大約4小時審稿
有括弧是我另外補充的

大家可以借這本書來看
我都在國立圖書館看書
其實書的內文更重要
這只是整理
嗯嗯
不知道怎麼複製表格
嗯~試試看嚕~

參考資料:
聽狗在說話 How to speak dog : mastering the art of dog-human communication
史丹利．柯倫 著  趙三賢 譯

在下序:
肢體或語言的表達
是許多動作共同表現出的
從吻部.臉部.耳.身體姿態乃至尾部
在觀察肢體語言時
需要注意3C
來龍去脈(Context)
也就是動作發生的背景與經過
一致性(Congruence)
各個動作是否相互契合
叢集(Clusters)
找出這些動作的最大共通點

*聲音信號*
*翻譯成人語*
*情境與情緒*

*吠叫*

連續急促吠叫三.四聲，中間有停頓(音調中等)
「大家集合，我想有件事可能需要查看一下。」
警覺性的叫聲，其中感興趣的意味比警告的意味更濃。

急促吠叫(音調中等)
「呼叫同伴!」
「有人進入咱們的地盤了。」
「我們可能需要馬上採取行動。」
基本的警戒聲。狗狗提高警覺，但不至於感到焦慮。由陌生人的接近或某件意想不到的事情發生而引起的。比上述間斷的叫聲更持續。

持續吠叫(但速度放慢，且音調較低)
「不速之客(或危險)已經非常靠近了。」
「準備自我防衛!」
憂心程度更高的警戒聲，感覺到威脅就在眼前。

拉長的連續吠叫，每一聲之間有停頓
「我很孤單，需要找人作伴。」
「有人在嗎?」
通常是由孤單或隔離所引起的。

一.兩聲尖銳而短促的吠叫(高音或中音)
「哈囉!」
「我瞧見你了。」
典型的問候或熟悉的信號，由某位熟人的出現所引起的。

一聲宏亮且短促的吠叫(中低音)
「停止!」
「退後!」
惱怒的信號，例如睡覺時被打擾或毛被發扯。

一聲音量中等，尖銳且短促的吠叫(音調偏高)
「這是啥東西?」
「啥啊?」
代表意外或驚嚇的信號。

單一聲吠叫，發出時較為謹慎，不像上述那樣尖銳與短促(中音至高音範圍)
「過來!」
這通常是後天學習的信號，為了向人類表達諸如開門或給食物吃等訊息。

斷斷續續的吠叫(例如Ar-Ruff!)
「一起來玩吧!」
發出時，前腳通常會平放在地上，屁股抬高，做出遊戲邀請姿勢。

拉高的吠叫聲
「這真是有趣!」
「咱們走!」
遊戲中或期待遊戲時的興奮叫聲，例如主人正在丟球時。

吠叫的一般原則:
低音的吠叫代表主導或威脅之意，高音的吠叫則代表不安全感或恐懼。
吠叫速度越快，表是激動或興奮的程度越高。

*吼叫*

柔和而低沉的吼叫聲(彷彿是從胸腔發出來的)
「退開!」
「給我小心點!」
由一隻惱火的強勢狗狗所發出的驅離信號。

吼叫+吠叫(低音的Grrrr-Ruff)
「我發火了!如果你再逼我的話，我就要攻擊了!」
「兄弟們集合，準備對抗!」
一隻氣勢較弱的狗狗所發出的惱怒信號，暗示著希望得到同伴的幫忙。

吼叫+吠叫(中高音)
「你嚇到我了，但必要的話，我還是會保衛自己的。」
夾帶著擔憂的威脅信號，
由一隻信心不足，但迫不得已仍會發動攻擊的狗狗發出來的。

起伏不定的吼叫聲
「我好害怕!」
「假如你靠過來的話，我可能會開戰，也可能會逃跑。」
這是帶有恐懼的攻擊信號，由一隻非常沒有把握的狗狗所發出來的。

吼叫的一般原則:
低音的吼叫代表主導或威脅之意，高音的吼叫則代表不安全感或恐懼。
吼叫的音調與穩定性變化越大，表是這隻狗狗越沒有把握。

*嘷叫*

急叫+長嗥(聽起來像是Yip-Yip-Yip-Howl)
「我好寂寞!」
「有人在那兒嗎?」
這是和家人或其他狗狗分離時所引發的。

長嗥(經常只有一聲，且拖得較長)
「我在這兒呢!」
「這是我的地盤!」
「我聽見你在長嘷。」
狗狗用這種方式宣示自己的存在，或在一段距離之外和他人交流，或宣示自己的地盤。儘管在人類聽來有點悲傷，但這隻狗狗本身卻是相當滿足的。

吠叫+長嘷(例如Ruff-Ruff-Howl)
「我既擔心又孤單。」
「為什麼沒有人過來陪我呢?」
這是一隻寂寞且孤獨的狗狗所發出的哀怨聲，但恐怕沒有人會回應他的呼喚。

狂嘷
「跟我來!」
「全體集合!」
「我聞到氣味了，大夥跟緊!」
這是正在追蹤獵物，且聞到氣味時所發出的獵捕呼叫。

*哀鳴.嗚咽.呻吟與哭泣*

尾音拉長的哀鳴聲
「我想要…」
「我需要…」
要求或請求某件事的信號:凡是越大聲或越頻繁，代表祈求的情緒越強烈。

尾音降低的哀鳴聲，或音調不變而逐漸消失
「來吧!咱們走!」
通常代表興奮和期待的心情，例如正等待食物或一顆球。

呻吟+約德爾調(例如Yowel-Wowel-Owel-Woweel)
或長嘷+哈欠(例如Hoooooooo-Ah-Hooooo)
「我好興奮喔!」
「好棒啊!」
代表喜悅與興奮的信號，當狗狗喜歡的事情即將來臨時所發出的。

柔弱的嗚咽聲
「我受傷了」
「我真的好害怕!」
這是恐懼.順從的聲音，可發生在成犬或幼犬身上。

一聲急叫(或像一聲非常短促而高音的吠叫)
「唉呦!」(或某些簡短的髒話)
遇到突如其來的痛苦時的反應。

一連串的急叫
「我真的嚇壞了!」
「好痛啊!」
「我滾蛋!」
「我投降!」
對於恐懼或痛苦的主動反應，通常是狗狗逃離打鬥或痛苦遭遇時所發出來的。

尖叫(像小孩在痛苦和恐慌下的叫聲)
「救命啊!救命!」
「我想我快死了!」
這是狗狗擔心自身安危的痛苦和驚慌信號。

喘氣聲
「我準備好了!」
「我們什麼時候開始?」
「真是過癮!」
「好緊張啊!」
「準備好了沒?」
這是狗狗在面臨壓力.興奮或迫切期待時所發出的簡單聲音，地上還可能有潮濕的腳印。

嘆息聲
「我很滿足，準備在這兒歇一會兒。」
另一個簡單的情緒信號，用來終止一項行動。假如這項行動有所斬獲的話，這項信號便代表滿足的意思，若不然，這項信號就代表放棄努力。

*耳朵信號*(通常得和其他信號合起來看)

耳朵豎立，或稍微往前
「那是什麼?」
注意的信號。

耳朵明顯往前(再加上露出牙齒和皺起鼻子)
「你給我小心一點，我已經準備好要發動攻擊了!」
強勢而自信的狗狗所發出的攻擊.挑戰信號。

耳朵往後平貼在頭上(再加上露出牙齒和皺起鼻子)
「我嚇到了，但如果你想傷害我的話，我還是會保護自己的。」
一隻弱勢的狗狗受到威脅時，所發出的充滿恐懼的攻擊信號。

耳朵往後平貼在頭上(嘴巴閉合，前額也沒有皺摺)
「我承認你是強勢的領導者。」
「我知道你不會傷害我，因為我不構成威脅。」
一種主動安撫對方與表達順重之意的信號。

耳朵往後平貼在頭上(再加上尾巴高舉.眨眼睛和嘴巴微張)
「嗨!我們可以一起玩!」
一種友善的姿勢，經常伴隨著互相嗅聞，或邀請對方一同遊戲。

耳朵稍微往後，有點往兩邊張開
「我懷疑那兒可能發生了什麼事。」
「我不喜歡這樣，我可能會選擇戰鬥或逃跑。」
這是對即將發聲的情況感到緊張或焦慮的信號，可能會引起攻擊或恐懼的反應，端視接下來的情況而定。

耳朵來回擺動，通常會稍微往前，過一會兒又稍微往後或往下
「我只不過是在察看情況，別生氣嘛!」
這是順從與安撫的信號，由一隻猶豫不決，有點憂鬱的狗狗所發出來的。

*眼睛信號*

眼對眼直接注視
「我要挑戰你!」
「立刻住手!」
「我才是這裡的老大，你給我滾出去!」
代表強勢與攻擊的主動信號，通常是由信心十足的狗狗面臨社交衝突時所發出的。

撇開眼睛，避免目光直接接觸
「我不想製造任何麻煩!」
「我接受你是這一帶的老大。」
代表順從的信號，隱含著一絲恐懼的成份在內。

眨眼睛
「好吧!讓我們看看是否能夠避免衝突。」
「我不是真的在威脅你啦!」
眨眼睛可以使威脅性的凝視增添一絲安撫了意味，同時減低衝突的程度，但沒有因此放棄自我的地位。

眼睛信號的一般原則:
瞳孔越大，表示情緒越強烈，且越激動。
眼睛的形狀越大.越圓，表示這個信號的主宰和威脅意味越強。
眼睛越小(越接近閉上的程度)，代表這個信號的安撫與順重意味越濃。
狗狗的前額接近眉毛的部位若有動作出現，其代表的情緒和人類的眉毛訊息差不多。

*臉部信號*(最好和其他信號合起來看)

嘴巴放鬆且微張(也許看得見舌頭，或輕放在下排牙齒上)
「我既輕鬆又快樂!」
最接近人類微笑的信號。

嘴巴閉上(看不到舌頭或牙齒)，並注視著特定的方向，身體稍微往前傾
「這有點意思!」
「我很好奇那兒發生了什麼事?」
代表注意或感興趣的信號。

撅起嘴唇，露出部分牙齒(嘴巴多半還是關閉的)
「走開!別煩我!」
受到打擾.恐嚇或威脅時的第一個信號，可能會伴隨著一聲低沉的吼叫。

嘴唇撅起，露出主要的牙齒，鼻子上方有些皺褶，嘴巴半開
「假如你逼人太甚，或做出任何威脅的動作，我就要開打了!」
主動的攻擊反映，可能是因自己的主導地位受到挑戰或恐懼所引起的。

嘴唇撅起，露出全部的牙齒，以及上排牙齦，鼻子上方出現皺褶
「馬上滾開，不然你就別想跑了!」
這是主動攻擊的信號，表示對方若不肯讓步，很可能會遭致攻擊。

嘴巴信號的一般原則:
露出越多牙齒或牙齦，代表威脅程度越高。
假如嘴巴張開成C字型，代表這種威脅是基於主導權而來的。
假如嘴巴雖然張開，但嘴角似乎往後拉，代表這種威脅是因恐懼而生的。
(眉部的表達與人類相近)

打哈欠
「我有點緊張!」
這是代表壓力或焦慮的簡單信號，也可以用來消弭威脅之意。

舔舐人或狗狗的臉
「我是您的僕人和朋友，我承認您的權威。」
「我好餓喔!你能給我一點食物嗎?」
主動展現順從的安撫姿態，表示承認對方的主導地位。從年幼開始，這也一直是索求食物的信號。

舔舐空氣
「我臣服於你的權威，希望你別傷害我。」
安撫的信號，代表心生畏懼而順從。

*尾巴信號*

尾巴平舉，但不僵硬
「這兒似乎有什麼好玩的事。」
一種放鬆的信號。

尾巴筆直平舉
「讓我們決定一下誰才是這裡的老大。」
一種小心謹慎的問候模式，是向陌生人挑戰的信號。

尾巴高舉，且稍微彎向背部
「我是這一帶的老大，無人不知，無人不曉。」
一隻強勢的狗狗自信的表現。

尾巴略低於水平，但與腿之間仍有一段距離，偶爾還會輕鬆地來回拍打
「一切都好。」
「我很放鬆。」
一隻無憂無慮的狗狗的正常狀態。

尾巴垂到接近後腿，並慢慢地微幅擺動，腿部打直，身體維持正常高度
「我覺得不舒服。」
「我有點沮喪。」
代表身心沮喪或不適的信號。

尾巴垂到接近後腿，腿部彎曲，致使身體降低
「我覺得有點不安。」
帶有擔憂和略為順從的信號。

尾巴兩腿之間
「我好害怕!」
「別傷害我!」
代表順從的信號，是基於恐懼和憂慮產生的。

整條尾巴的毛直豎
「我要向你挑戰!」
這比其他的尾巴信號或姿勢，更多了一絲威脅和攻擊的成分。

只有尾巴末端的毛豎起
「我現在有點緊張!」
這比其他的尾巴信號，更多了一絲恐懼或焦慮的成分。

尾巴有點扭曲或明顯的彎曲
「萬一逼不得已的話，我會讓你瞧瞧誰才是這裡的老大!」
這比其他的尾巴信號，更多了一絲主導和威脅的成分。

微微地搖尾巴，擺動幅度很小
「你喜歡我，是嗎?」
「我在這兒呢!」
試探性的順從信號，可以和大多數的尾巴信號配合起來。

大幅度的搖尾巴，但臀部不動，身體也沒壓低
「我喜歡你。」
「我們交個朋友吧!」
一般友善的姿勢，並沒有涉及社會主導權，在遊戲中也可看見。

大幅度的搖尾巴，連臀部也跟著擺動，後腿也許會蹲低
「你是偉大的領袖，我願意聽後差遣。」
表示尊敬和服從的信號。這隻狗狗雖然沒有受到威脅但知道自己地位比較低，希望被對方接納。

緩緩的搖尾巴，尾巴保持在中等到較低的位置
「我不太明白你的意思。」
「我正在試圖理解這個訊息。」
這不算是社交信號，而是拿不定主意，或對目前的情況及對方的意圖不明所呈現的信號。

尾巴信號的的一般原則:
尾巴抬得越高，表示信號的主導意味越強；而尾巴垂得越低，則服從的意味越濃厚。
尾巴擺動的速度快慢，代表好奇或興奮的程度高低，顫動的尾巴純粹是代表情緒和興奮的信號。
所有尾巴的信號都得依據狗狗平常放鬆時的尾巴位置而定(例如格力獵犬的尾巴平常就是低垂的，而愛斯基摩犬即便是放鬆的時候，尾巴還是高舉的)。
(搖尾巴有時也代表"被侵犯 準備攻擊"的信號；尾巴在後面放鬆時，若偏右，代表正面情緒；若偏左，則代表負面情緒)

*肢體語言*

四腳打直，抬頭挺胸，或緩步前進
「這一帶都歸我管。」
「你想挑戰我嗎?」
由一隻展現領導權的情是狗狗所發出的主動攻擊信號。

身體稍微往前傾，腿部僵直
「我接受你的挑戰，放馬過來吧!」
通常是用來回應對方的威脅，或對方不願退讓時所發出的信號，代表主動攻擊已經迫在眉睫了。

肩膀到背部的毛直豎
「我受夠你了!」
「出招吧!看你要是立刻放棄.開戰.或滾蛋!」
一隻有自信且強勢的狗狗攻擊性增強的信號，意味著攻擊行動隨時會展開。

只有肩上的毛直豎	「你讓我有點緊張，別逼我動手!」
受到威脅而害怕的狗狗所發出的攻擊信號，若迫不得已還是可能會反擊。

身體壓低或蜷縮，同時向上仰望
「別鬥了!」
「我接受你的地位高過於我。」
主動順從的姿態，用以安撫另一隻較強勢的狗狗。

用口鼻輕推
「你是我的領導者，關心一下我吧!」
「我想要……」
與舔舐的意思差不多，但順從的意味沒那麼強，也可用來表達需求。

狗狗坐著讓對方接近並嗅聞
「咱們平分秋色，所以不妨和平相處.彼此禮讓吧!」
用來安撫的動作，通常是由一隻略遜的強勢狗狗所發出來的。

狗狗翻過身來，露出腹部，完全避開眼神接觸
「我只是隻卑微的小狗狗，我完全接受您的權威。」
代表被動的順從，相當於人類的卑躬屈膝。

站在另一隻趴伏的狗身上；把頭放在另一隻狗狗的背上或肩上；將腳掌放在另一隻狗狗的身上
「我比你高大.強壯，我才是這裡的老大。」
這些都是用溫和而主動的方式來宣示社會主導權和社交地位。

用肩膀碰撞
「我凌駕於你，你得讓路給我!」
對社會地位更強而有力的宣示，另一個較溫和的版本則是倚靠。

將側身轉向另一隻動物
「我承認你比我強勢，但我還是可以應付你。」
這是一隻有自信的狗狗承認自己略遜幾分，但不帶恐懼的成分，若彼此的地位落差較大，他可能會把屁股朝向較強勢的那隻狗狗。

受到另一隻狗的威脅時:
嗅聞地面
凝視地平線
搔搔自己
「我沒看見你在威脅我，也不打算回應，請你冷靜下來吧!」
利用轉移注意力而傳達的安撫信號，代表沒有敵意，而非順從。

狗狗坐下來，一隻前腳稍微抬起
「我有點緊張.不安，而且有點擔心。」
代表不安全感和輕微壓力的訊號。

狗狗背躺在地，並用肩膀摩蹭地面(有時是用鼻子)
「我很快樂，一切都好好。」
某件快樂的事情發生之後慣有的動作，因此可稱為「滿足的翻滾」。

兩隻前腳往前伸，後半身和尾巴抬高
「讓我們來玩吧!」
「唉唷!我不是故意嚇你的，只是好玩而已。」
標準的遊戲邀請姿勢，用來向另一隻狗狗保證，那些粗魯或威脅的行為都是開玩笑的。

肢體語言的一般原則:
狗狗若試著讓自己看起來高大，即代表強勢的信號。
狗狗若試著讓自己看起來渺小，即代表順從或安撫的信號。
將身體.頭部或眼睛指向另一隻狗狗，都是代表主導的信號，或許還有威脅之意。
將身體.頭部或眼睛轉開，代表平息與安撫的信號。


希望這一點資料對大家有助益~
(希望沒有違反版規..一直很擔心有沒注意到的 有的話我再改)
我學校社團是犬研社
有學到其他的再補充

----------


## 好喝的茶

非常詳盡的資料，感謝整理編撰。
為了讓大家得益而犧牲自己大量時間，實在辛苦了。
這個表格做得很棒。

我好奇的是︰這是所有犬科動物的基本共同語言嗎？
例如說，東方的狗和西方的狗，可以用同一種勢態語順利溝通哦︰3？

----------


## Veritas

就我所知
這裡大部分是本能語言
除了有一些特別標示的
也就是說
未經社會化
也會有這些表達
不過在和別人的應對方面
會比較薄弱

這裡的基本上
是Canis lupus的動物
都可以共通
表達方式也和他自身的性格有關
包含幼態持續之類的

有些表達範圍比較廣
盡量讓自己顯得龐大凶狠 有主導意涵
讓自己顯得渺小 有服從意涵
壓在別人身上(掌.吻等)
有主導意涵
讓別人壓在你身上則有服從意涵
這是許多動物的本能
像是之前有張北極熊跟哈士奇玩的照片
他們做出的動作就是那些共通的
都是食肉目的(沒記錯的話 熊跟狼親緣蠻近的)
就是這樣
種類越相近
共通處越多
有些人認為
動物能看懂其他動物的語言
應該就是指這些共通處喔~

----------


## 尊o葆葆

這個資料非常棒!
資料的確可以參考呢
這樣狼的行為
就可以知道他們在做什麼呢XD~
有時候兇巴巴的表情會覺得是在發怒之類的XD
在他生氣之前別鬧他,不然他會生氣的唷XD~(被咬)!

----------


## 呆瓜犬

原來拉高聲音的吠叫有「這真是有趣」、「咱們走」的意思啊！

之前還以為是生氣呢（←沒知識

（原來在野外吠叫太突兀會嚇走獵物阿囧）

此文的叫聲包羅萬象，又很詳細，謝謝樓主的分享^^！

----------


## 戀風

資料好完備喔  想列印一份帶在身上(啥?)
每次去我外公家  他家的狗狗每次都不安分的到處跑來跑去的
然後有的時候就用前腳扶在我身上
然後就開始下半身扭動
為啥一定要對我做這種事情壓(大吼)  我又不是....
就算不用看這個資料  也知道他在對我做猥褻的動作....
總隻我覺得我外公家的狗狗  脾氣很奇怪呢
(後面好像越扯越遠了)

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

真的很有幫助呢~只是感覺很難理解
尤其是叫聲那段...他形容的有點簡略
實在很難對照真正的叫聲(若是有副範例叫聲就太完美了)

----------

